# 750-8202 SD Kartenzugriff auf PFC 200 Disk Mounting



## bullbus (22 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bei den Controllern kommt man komfortabel über FileZilla über das Standard-Serververeichnis auf "S:\" die SD Karte im Controller.
Wie geht das beim PFC 200 750-8202?    Bzw. Wie muss der Pfad aussehen, wenn ich eine CSV über Codesys (ST) auf die SD schreiben möchte?

Grüße
und Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## lord2k3 (22 Juni 2015)

/media/sd/

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------

